# The Ultimate Christian Novel



## Marrow Man (Dec 2, 2009)

Tim Challies has it right. The ultimate Christian fiction novel would involve an Amish vampire living during the end times. The only thing that would make it better is if there were a shack involved...


----------



## Skyler (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.

"The elders say I can accept a ride in an automobile, right?”
“Yes. As long as you do not own it!”
“And a tank is pretty much an automobile, right?”

    

Where can I buy it?!?!


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol


----------

